

Ask HN: Food Truck fan communities/startups? - Curll

I'm in the process of creating Fruckies.com for Food Truck Foodies. I haven't really seen any real activity in this niche market yet. If you love Food Trucks or know of a good local community, please let me know. :)
======
p_monk
I'm the developer of TruxMap, a real-time food truck map for 21 US cities.
Check out the iPhone or Android apps + the web app at
<http://www.foodtrucksmap.com/la/> . Let me know if you have any questions,
info [a.t] truxmap.com

